# Snow goose decoys in Canada/duck spread?



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks to all for the great information on ND hunting. I'm coming with a couple of guys the last week of October. We're freelancing and plan to stay south of I-94. I would like to get your opinions on mixing snow goose decoys into the spread. Our Canada decoys consist of about 4 dozen shells, 5 dozen silos, a dozen full bodies, and a dozen wind socks with heads. We have plenty of duck decoys as well. We have just picked up 3 dozen snow silos and 2 dozen snow wind socks with heads. If we see snow geese in the area we plan to hunt, how can we best mix these into the spread? Should we use them at all if we don't see snows in the area? And lastly, I realize this is a tough one to answer without a good crystal ball, but have the snows generally made it to the southern part of the state by the end of October? Thanks again. We can't wait to get there!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We've successfully used snow goose decoys on ducks when there wasn't a snow goose within 300 miles. It really helps for visibility.

Mix them in a little, but keep them just off the side.

As far as the snow goose migration in late October, only mother nature knows. There will probably be a few, but I'd assume the vast majority will still be north...probably north of the border.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Chris. When you place them off to one side, does it matter if they're in the front (down wind) or the back of the spread? We'll be using layout blinds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd put them behind you...keep the landing zone open.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I did not quiet doing right... first time I hunt for duck and geese on field open day last saturday and all geese turn directions away from me where I laying on layout blind with decoys... and they do ducks too ingoring me and go potholes where near by me.. any suggest see if I did done wrong? thankd Billy


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

fishunt- did you do any calling? flagging? I dont know what you did wrong but for me and my group we do alot of calling and flagging and geese or ducks come right in but that was just the early season when ducks were coming right in, I'll have to see if they do the same on Sunday morning if I hit the field. But I suggest you to try flagging if you dont have one. Calling might not be the issue... I'm not quite sure what position you are in.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

ok thanks Tim I will try it and will buy flags if I can find them in stores.. it is new to me but thanks bro


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

> ok thanks Tim I will try it and will buy flags if I can find them in stores.. it is new to me but thanks bro


my name is not Tim... you have talked to me through msn last fall. :-?


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

sorry?


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

Fishunt- no hard feelings, I'm just like you [hint] and we chatted a little bit last fall about hunting and fishing. But yeah try flagging with these T-Flags or other things that are like them. You can find them at Gander Mtn. Cabelas, Scheels and etc. :beer:


----------

